# mercury pace maker western flyer project



## redline1968 (Oct 13, 2011)

well after 2yrs of sitting around in the basement i decited to start the final phase of resto and get it ready for paint.   looks like i have a few too many holes on the fender and will have to weld  them up. anybody know how many holes for the pilot emblem that goes on the fender?  here are some pics for you to look at. i will post more on the paint and repair process in the future when it warms up some i hope.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 13, 2011)

here are some more pics. this will be painted with automotive single stage paint with rust prohibitive primer. will never rust again. the last pic is the small parts to hold the tank in place.


----------



## JAF/CO (Oct 14, 2011)

*pacemaker*

i don't see the head shroud
do you need one ?

JIM


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 14, 2011)

i have the orginal but one side is a repair but looks ok. do you  have a orig?how about the fender emblem? thanks mark


----------



## JAF/CO (Oct 14, 2011)

*pacemaker*

I have an original head shroud with no repairs $325 shipped
the pilot emblem (western flyer) has one screw i have a repo needs recromed $45 SHIPPED

DIRECT E-MAIL jfkiller53@aol.com

Thanks JIM


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 15, 2011)

any pics? i have to run this one past my wife  it took a while for her to get over the elgin. so she is a little gun shy on anything right now. but i  will see what i can do.  trades?


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 16, 2011)

well i primed the frame and fork today.  i used a epoxie primer and rust conditioner for the metal. this will give it a rock hard finish. i have to say these frames are weird. they are cast metal iron im sure but not as brittle like cast iron. the crank area is cast and the headtube and the seat area is also. it has a very ruff casting no finish work on the metal at all. i might just leave it that way for the original factory look but it will be distracting to perfectionists. opinions?


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 17, 2011)

got to the front fender today. it had some holes and needed welding. thought i post a few more pics of the process.  its done and just needs a little bit of work. almost no filler.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 17, 2011)

couple more pics


----------



## Talewinds (Oct 17, 2011)

I've got more than a couple bikes complete in boxes so I know the allure of making them ridable again.

 Is that a MIG process? I seriously doubt my flux-core $68 special could fill those holes....


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 18, 2011)

yes it is a mig a lincoln model. i love that mig. i would like to get a tig but this one is fine.  flux core splatters too much and is hard to work with.  it can weld paper if i need too. those projects in boxes are what i usually end up with don't know why but thats what happens to me.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 18, 2011)

nice day so i quicky primed a few parts the tank and the frame is ready to paint. life is coming back to the bike


----------



## mason_man (Oct 23, 2011)

redline1968 said:


> well after 2yrs of sitting around in the basement i decited to start the final phase of resto and get it ready for paint.   looks like i have a few too many holes on the fender and will have to weld  them up. anybody know how many holes for the pilot emblem that goes on the fender?  here are some pics for you to look at. i will post more on the paint and repair process in the future when it warms up some i hope.




Is this bike going to be for the Whizzer motor? Is it a 24"? I see the Whizzer motor,look's like it's looking for a home. Ray


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 24, 2011)

that would be very cool.   but this a original resto.  it really does have a lot of room for one.  possibly if i find one frame down the line i would try it.  my whiz projects are on hold for spring time.  here are some new pics for the paint i went with the factory maroon color that was matched from the bottom of the rack. it will have the white accents on it also i also did not clean up the original casting for that orig look and did not over resto it. thanks jim for the shroud


----------



## mason_man (Oct 24, 2011)

redline1968 said:


> that would be very cool.   but this a original resto.  it really does have a lot of room for one.  possibly if i find one frame down the line i would try it.  my whiz projects are on hold for spring time.  here are some new pics for the paint i went with the factory maroon color that was matched from the bottom of the rack. it will have the white accents on it also i also did not clean up the original casting for that orig look and did not over resto it. thanks jim for the shroud




I really love that maroon color. That's going to be one sweet looking ride. Ray


----------



## Talewinds (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey I've been looking for just the right shade of deeeep red and this color looks great. Do you mind sharing the color code and brand?


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 25, 2011)

thanks, i was going black then i spotted this color on it.  i felt that it would be better to go too this color for originality.  i used a black sealer with the maroon color to give it a slightly darker look.  it will have to be color sanded slightly and i might give a second coat.  i will look. i think it was a costom mix i used on a prewar schwinn years ago.  its a single stage  PPG BRAND. looks like the weather is getting  colder and i will have to stop till spring soon. just looked at ithe paint it actually a centari red # rs384a spectramaster red.  just got my shroud from jim and i would recomend him to anyone who needs parts.  great packing and to deal with thanks.  killer shroud!


----------

